# Conor's review of the Logic Remix



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

That was the most entertaining boat review I've read in awhile. Good story.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Remix*

I have been using the 47 to teach my 11 year old daughter and it has been working out well. She started in one of the Jackson boats but the 47 has proved to be a much better choice for our needs. It's fairly easy to roll and for her, very stable. It allows her to punch holes on boulder creek while requiring only minor bracing which is perfect for Katherine.

The foot braces are total cheese ball. I just take them out and throw in a couple float bags in the front while we are using the boat. The rest of the rigging is good stuff. The only problem is the boat is so fast it is hard to stay near her in my Rx. She has no trouble maneuvering the Remix and has improved her ferrying and eddy in and peel outs.

We think it's a great kids boat.

I tried the adult version on a long run down the Poudre (upper and lower Mish, Bridges and poudre park) running just under 4. I am just shy of 6' tall and 190 lbs and and consider myself a solid III+ paddler and do select class IV. I boat conservatively and have been paddling on and off for about 6 years.

The boat is comfy and I like the rigging; no backstraps to fuss with but holes in the seat assembly to put webbing through. As stated by many the boat has good hull speed. The boat is really stable going over the many wave trains on this run. The only real knock on the boat for me is it appears a bit sluggish when things get tight and technical. I got through cardiac corner and tunnel rapid fine but it just takes a bit more setup to stay ahead of the game. One thing is does really nicely is to run a rapid backwards and ferry from side to side. It nicely slices through the water.

See my other post about "Room of Doom" This is the boat I was in when made my visit. In this situation the boat became a complete liability due in part to it's length and my unfamilairity with it and the situation.

Otherwise this is a good boat for longer river runs. It combines overall comfort and stability with a dash of performance characteristics such as speed and tracking. I thought I would just run the meat of Pine View and punch right through but to my surprise the big wave right in the middle section completely endered this boat (probably suspect technique being a factor). She rolled easily and I was on my way.

I liked it a bit better than the Diesel.

You need the right mindset to get the most out of this boat.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Great story/review. Nothing like a time crunch and a dam to test a boat's capabilities. 

My good friend Brian has been using a Remix 79 all season. He considers it to be _the_ boat for Idaho-style big water (personally, I am loving my Super Hero for the same stuff). What most surprised me was how well the boat seemed to perform for him on our recent pilgramige to Upper Cherry and the Little White. I was expecting him to be pitoning, over paddling, and plugging things left and right, but it didn't happen (not necessarily due to the boat). The Remix appears to shoot out of drops very nicely due to the slightly scooped stern. Brain has said that it takes a little adjustment to boof the Remix properly, mainly because it has a longer stern than most creekboaters have become accustomed to. He's seems to get the best boofs when he pulls on his boof stroke a little longer, gets slightly in the back seat, and then aggressively shifts his weight forward to flatten the boat out in the air. He's certainly stoked on it, and it looks like the boat carries a load really well.


----------



## shanebenedict (May 13, 2005)

That is a great story. Terrifying but great. I am glad the Remix could help make it a happy ending.

possumturd I am glad that its working for your daughter as well and hopefully the next time you paddle the Remix there won't be any altercations with, "The Room".

Shane


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

You are lucky to be alive my friend... 

If you had not cleared the backwash of that monster it would have killed you..

Nice TR....


----------

